# Your favorite smells...



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Just curious what the most pleasing smell is to you.

I've heard that banana's are on top of the list in polls, but I don't quite understand that. Vanilla is another one that tops the polls, which I don't mind.

For me it would have to be Baby Magic, fresh mowed lawn and a fresh cut Christmas tree.

I just can't stand overwhelming smells like too much perfume, or too much of a fruity scent, like some shampoos or air fresheners.

What are your favorites?


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

That's easy. Roses ! Mostly the spicy, Old Garden Rose type of scent. Oh, and Western Cedar. For some reason I _really_ like that one. I'll just stand in the cedar section at the big box store and just sniff wood. And the scent of leather, tack shops. English leather has a particular odor that I find very attractive. For some reason it's different than the stuff that's used to construct western saddles and tack.


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

Well, I stink of jet fuel so definatly not that. Nothing is better than the smell of the ocean in the early morning.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Jollyranchers Watermelon and Cherry Flavors. 

-John N.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

boxwood shrubs


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

I agree with the freshly cut lawn, also lavender and a pina colada......


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

If they made a BBQ pit scented candle, I'd have one!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

The smell of fall.....burning leaves etc.

Or new electronics. HAHA

jB


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The smell just before a heavy rainfall or thunderstorm.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Bacon being fried is quite lovely too.

Nothing can ever beat the smell of a lake after a good rain. It just "livens" everything up. Which reminds me.......I should go fishing this weekend.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Lily of the Valley (a wildflower) and Wisteria


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Burks said:


> If they made a BBQ pit scented candle, I'd have one!


Not sure if I would want that. But your reminded me I should add BBQ to my list.

Nothing like a good smoking STEAK or RIBS! 

-John N.


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

The smell of Earl Gray tea. If i have a cup of that black, I get all happy just hanging it under my nose and don't even have to drink it ! haha!
Also that lake smell that Burks talks about, relaxing smell of Home sweet Home.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I like the smell of the rain, mowed grass, coffee & honeysuckle.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Smell after rain (I always say it smells like snails, not exactly sure if that's accurate) and the smell of someone with a pink starburst in their mouth.


----------



## Catastrophi (May 23, 2006)

A freshly baked cake..mmm...


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I always enjoy cinnamon. Whether in cinnamon rolls or just by itself. I think all of those listed above are good, especially the lake one. I was just next to a lake last week when it rained and it was quite nice.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

RoseHawke said:


> Mostly the spicy, Old Garden Rose type of scent. Oh, and Western Cedar. For some reason I _really_ like that one. I'll just stand in the cedar section at the big box store and just sniff wood.


This is my favorite too! You summed it up perfectly, very soft and subtle yet it tickles your senses everytime you take a fresh breath of it.

I also like the smell of new plastic, freshly cut grass, and the new car smell.


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

-a crockpot of chili on Superbowl Sunday
-summertime right before a good thunderstorm
-the ocean
-garment from a passed loved one
-christmas
-a cup of coffee in the winter
-a freshly cleaned house


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

too many..lots already mentioned...2 more to add..

- warm laundry
- My/My girlfriends pillow..for some strange reason..


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

Crayola Crayons


----------



## ADeWilde (Jun 20, 2006)

Gardenia, After athunderstorm, new leather, and oddly enough WD-40.

P.S. - To the people who said they like the smell of fall (warning!! nerd alert) it is caused by a chemical called geosmin which is produced by bacteria, Streptomycetes. You can actually grow the things and take a big wiff of them, smells almost exactly like fall.


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

Gasoline, fresh paint...


----------



## anthonysquire (Mar 15, 2006)

Ponderosa Pine trees. Their bark smells like butter scotch, but unfortunately it doesn't taste like butter scotch!


----------



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

For natural stuff, I love..
the smell of rain
orange blossoms
jasmine blooming
horses
the smell of good, fertile earth

I just visited the Western PA/Ohio countryside-it smelled wonderful! A clean, sweet smell of soft grass & trees - not like the humid swampy smell of Florida at all.
Georgia smelled like pine trees, another nice smell.

For man made smells, I like..
the smell of fresh paint
red putty, bondo & laquer primer (all associated w/autobody trade)
new cars
classic cars
new clothes
freshly laundered clothes
soft musky perfumes, like Avon's Soft Musk, my all time favorite perfume

I follow my nose thru life, so it's hard to make a short list!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I just found this poll and couldn't resist adding my 2 cents.  

-baking: bread, cookies, pies, brownies - actually, anything baked that I like eating  
-newly washed dog - so much more pleasing than just before being washed dog :twitch: 
-hot chocolate on a cold day, though it does nothing for me when its hot out
-the crisp smell of frost in the air - that will make me want to run for the joy of it. 
-and I agree with those that said the smell of pine, its just wonderful.


----------



## tjc (Jan 17, 2006)

The smell of dead sea anemones. It's a very rare smell that you don't often get a wiff of. If I smelled it often, I would absolutely hate the smell.  

My next favorite smell is the smell of a dead horse being beaten by one smilely while another one bites it's head. :deadhorse 

Seriously, I love rubbing my hand in herbs grown in a garden. Rosemary, Oregeno, Sage, Bee Balm, Pepermint, Fennel. There was one herb I grew that I can't find anymore that wasn't used as a garnish, just smell. I think it was called Santalini or something. My absolute favorite smell.


----------



## tundrafour (Jun 8, 2006)

Pine trees, rain, sandalwood, and the almost overwhelming combination of spices and herbs you smell when you've just walked into a good Indian restaurant.


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

gas and fresh paint is very good but reminds me to much of work, i say my girlfriends bedroom, i love that smell, its very girlly smelling but it smells like her!


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

The best smell is that of sagebrush out on the desert, early in the morning, after a cool night and a light rain. The smell from vacuuming fallen needles from the Christmas tree is pretty good too.


----------



## treesmcdonald (Mar 14, 2006)

Nothing makes me happier than the smell of a warm humid greenhouse on a cold winter’s day. I'm also big on seasonal smells. Fall with apples (i live in the middle of apple orchards so they go hand in hand). Crisp winter air that is painful to inhale, with a hint of wood smoke. Rain in the spring with the smell of wet soil. Cut grass and thunder storms in the summer. The ocean is also a great smell which I miss  I also like the smell of my husband and baby and Patchouli reminds me of my wasted youth


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

I love the smell of toy shops


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

I love the smell of fresh cut pine, and the smell of the old school cap gun powder after shot.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

The first few months when I moved to Santa Barbara for college, homesickness would hit me in the middle of the night. I would put a sweatshirt on over my pajamas, slip on my flip flops, and trudge down a small path to the beach. Sometimes, the moon was out, and it would make a silver stream down the middle of the ocean. Leaning on the old wooden fence, sea foam kissing the wet sand below, I inhaled deeply the smell of isolation, but a connection to nature; darkness made darker by moonlight; the transition from childhood to knowledge; remembering the home I left, and being almost overwhelmed by my potential. 

So that's my favorite smell: Golete Beach at midnight in the fall of 1997.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Some of mine have already been mentioned, but they're:

Jasmine
Fresh sea breeze and salt sprays
Early morning air right before the sun rises, especially if it's chilly (<40F)
Freshly opened pack of tennis balls
Wood burning in the winter


----------



## lailastar (Aug 28, 2006)

THe smell of garage, gasoline, paint, warm ripe strawberries, Lychee fruit just picked off the tree, Coconut, fresh mango- the sticky stuff from picking it smells good too, Fresh Laundry, Gardenias (only On the bush), Steak on the charcoal BBQ, New Car, New Purse, The ocean when its not fishy, The cookies Bryan makes...Baby after bath smell...The Okanagan Valley in BC during warm summer -the fruit smells are delicious! I love the tart smell of crab apples crunching in the mouth...Does anybody want to ship me some? I'll pay if you can find some--they don't grow here in FL. And Montmorency cherries..yum.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

On realy hot days in the mid west, so hot that the blacktop road has waves of heat looking like water floating above them...Then you get a downpour and the rain steams off the road. That is my favorite smell. Kind of strange I know. 

My second favorite is the smell of someone else mowing the lawn.
My third favorite smell is brewing coffee.


----------



## tropism (Jul 21, 2006)

things that others have said: gardenias, orange blossoms, pine and cedar, the outdoors after a thunderstorm

but I have to add: pipe tobacco, various types of fresh peppers, sizzling fajita meat, and... flourish excel


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

I'll have to agree on new electronics .

My absolute favorite would have to be the smell of a new christmas tree eminating throughout the house early in the morning. And a fireplace (don't have one, so I cherish them when I go to someplace that does). A grill would substitue (woodburning, of course).


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

Agree with many that were posted already, but would like to add:New carpet and new cars!! mmmm...yumm!!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

gabeszone said:


> I love the smell of fresh cut pine, and *the smell of the old school cap gun powder after shot.*


I love that one too, I sure miss it.


----------

